# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Bulking And MMA

## skatemack

Hello guy's. Is it possible to bulk while in MMA. I know that I train very intense (harder than many NFL guy's) It seems that bulking would be impossible while training in MMA. Can Juicing help this process?

----------


## redz

Eat more food.

----------


## skatemack

> Eat more food.


Seriously? Do I need to eat an entire deer per day? Bulk eating just doesn't work when I'm training cause of all the movement. I would spend more time puking than training. I would have to eat like 10,000 cal. per day.

----------


## PuzzyFalker

> Seriously? Do I need to eat an entire deer per day? Bulk eating just doesn't work when I'm training cause of all the movement. I would spend more time puking than training. I would have to eat like 10,000 cal. per day.



I know what you mean bro. You could try running a test/tren cycle and heavy weight training to go along with your mma training, that would bulk you up. Diet is essential also, what I would suggest is whey protien inbetween meals, that wont bloat you. gl bro

----------


## redz

> I know what you mean bro. You could try running a test/tren cycle and heavy weight training to go along with your mma training, that would bulk you up. Diet is essential also, what I would suggest is whey protien inbetween meals, that wont bloat you. gl bro


Terrible advice, you cant build muscle without the right fuel. How many calories are you currently comsuming per day?

----------


## bjpennnn

I am just going to say, If you are trying to bulk without steroids training mma or even bjj or boxing 5 days a week, Good luck to you. I can be at 170 and start training and i will drop down to 160-155 in a couple months. It just burns so much muslce/fat in those long roll sessions cals alone wont do it.

----------


## redz

> It just burns so much muslce/fat in those long roll sessions cals alone wont do it.


You need to take supplements like bcaa's during training to help prevent the break down of muscle tissues. I don`t have mma experience so I believe you guys but I still think BCAA's would help.

----------


## skatemack

> I am just going to say, If you are trying to bulk without steroids training mma or even bjj or boxing 5 days a week, Good luck to you. I can be at 170 and start training and i will drop down to 160-155 in a couple months. It just burns so much muslce/fat in those long roll sessions cals alone wont do it.


Amen!

----------


## drdeath613

with as much as us mma fighters put our bodies thru its harder to bulk and steroids wouldnt help much cause we burn up all the food we have now

i have noticed many guys iv trained with will do this when trying for bulk

they will stop training for 2 weeks or more to eat 
and when they come back they work on there stand up game 
as it uses less energy then rolling around for submissions 
also some cut out pre day cardio in the gym 

for 2-3 months this is done cause any longer would effect your cardio lvls and ud be running out of steam before u use to

----------


## bjpennnn

also the thing about it is, you need to pick one imo. Do you want to be a bodybuilder or a fighter. You cant do both and be good at both. You always gunna be a better fight imo at your more natural weight were you have all the flexibility and speed still. When you start to put on muscle you loose speed and endurance.

----------


## drdeath613

thats not true mma fighter who have lots of muscle dont lose speed or lose endurance if there training right i dont care what none fighters say cause real fighter know speed is how fast your mind thinks and body reacts 

and the faster u get that connection between mind and body the faster ull get and that only comes with training and skill 

in a small way what above said is true but u can bulk and train to be a fighter its just how u do it and i covered one way above 

cause if that was the case there would be 1 weight class of a bunch of 150 lb guys

----------


## PuzzyFalker

> You need to take supplements like bcaa's during training to help prevent the break down of muscle tissues. I don`t have mma experience so I believe you guys but I still think BCAA's would help.


In all due respect you dont know shit. The fact that you have no mma experience says it all. Amazing you try to discredit my advice. lmao

----------


## PuzzyFalker

> Terrible advice, you cant build muscle without the right fuel. How many calories are you currently comsuming per day?


And judging by your pic you dont know shit about bulking either.

----------


## MONEY AND MASS

I like the first advice... eat more food... u dont need 10,000 calories but you should be trying to eat a balanced meal every 2 or 3 hours. If your like me and you weight train and train for fighting your body is going to need everything you give it and you wont thro up at all... at least i never do, i might wait 45-60 minutes after eating b4 i train if i feel like i need to but my metabolism is so high that im starving when meal time finally arrives

----------


## Fetch

I've never been able to pull it off. If nothing else, you run out of hours in the day. I was trying to juggle boxing, BJJ, and Muay Thai along with heavy lifting and eating. At 4500 calories a day, I couldn't gain any weight, and I constantly felt torn down. There is a fine line there somewhere, if you are lifting without the fuel for it, you won't be doing any good.

----------


## bjpennnn

> thats not true mma fighter who have lots of muscle dont lose speed or lose endurance if there training right i dont care what none fighters say cause real fighter know speed is how fast your mind thinks and body reacts 
> 
> and the faster u get that connection between mind and body the faster ull get and that only comes with training and skill 
> 
> in a small way what above said is true but u can bulk and train to be a fighter its just how u do it and i covered one way above 
> 
> cause if that was the case there would be 1 weight class of a bunch of 150 lb guys


so you know a lot of bodybuilder/mma fighters show me one. They may be ripped but they arent bulky. I think you are misunderstood.

----------


## drdeath613

there are a few pro mma fighters people never heard of who have the bodybuilder look
and theres a few well known here is one



as well as a younger ken shamrock



and frank shamrock

----------


## drdeath613

need i go on then there is randy going from light heavyweight to heavyweight he didnt lose speed or power

so your the one out of the loop not me i spend my days training and my nights watching fights

----------


## skatemack

I appreaciate all of your help. I do know this much. Before I got into MMA I trained like a bodybuilder. When I got into MMA I noticed that all of the fighters were way more explosive than I was. By explosive I mean faster. Have you ever seen the guy that can do like 80 pushups in 1 minute, and your looking at him laughing because in your head your going "uh thats not a real pushup, thats terrible technique". It's fast twitch muscles. The fighters were so much more explosive than me because they had been training there fast twitch muscles. All I had been training were slow twitch.
Our instructor, who is pretty well respected in our 4 state area told me, after I told him I had a lot of weight lifting / bodybuilder experience. He said, " Your gonna have to forget most of that because everyone's frame is genetically different. Bodybuilders are all trying to look exactly the same when all of them are totally different. Each and every person's body has an athletic peak that it performs it's best at. You need to let your body do it's own thing instead of trying to manipulate it and your body will find it's athletic peak."

----------


## bjpennnn

ya but alot of those guys use juice. If we are talking about using steroids and mma then its a different story.

----------


## Hunter

Frank shamrock is 5'10 and walks around at 200 pounds that is hardly huge. I can give way more examples of bulky guys gassing then you can bulky guys having excellent cardio. The more muscle you put on the more oxygen it takes to run those muscles. Excellent example Phil Baroni.

Look at every champ right now hardly huge(besides brock)

Jose Aldo
Bj Penn
Gsp
Anderson silva
Machida
Brock

Besides Brock all those guys are far from being "huge" 

Couture is faster at 205 then he is heavyweight. You also forget that he is a small heavyweight and fighter slower opponents.

You can't have two girlfriends your either going to take bodybuilding seriously or mma. The weight programs are very different along with the goals. Bodybuilding for a lack of a better word is show muscle well an mma fighter is looking much more at function.

Also most aas is not fit for mma. You don't want massive pumps when your rolling/sparring and you don't want massive bloat. 

If I were to run something it would either be prop at a low dose or t-bol or var at a low dose.

----------


## e-supreme

First of all do not take tren and train mma i did it but i went thro hell which 90% of guys could not take. the side effect from tren just dont put u in the mood a lot of the time to handle the training like the flu effects and the major loss in cardio 
u wana get bigger take test a least 500 a week for 15 weeks
eq 500 a week for 12 weeks but u need to get some weights in if your gona take the eq or just waste of money but thats ok if u dont take the eq this will still work
anavar for 8 weeks 
and the key ingrediant CYTOGAINER one shake in the morning and one shake before going to bed 
dont forget your protein shake after your workouts 
and try eating a little more dont over do ur eating but eat good high protien meals and good fats and carbs

----------


## skatemack

GSP just put on 10 pounds for his fight coming up!

----------


## AlphaGenetics

test prop+tons of food+heavy weights+mma training=added muscle mass

----------


## n4529359

why do want to bulk anyway? you should be concentrating on having the highest power to weight ratio, and muscular endurance. Bulking just gonna put you in a higher weight class? it might feel a little better when you get hit. your punching does'ent neccessarily become more powerful, technique and speed is more useful. Greater weight requires greater stamina and greater fitness. 

An answer to your question: concentrate on one or the other, when bulking your gonna have to limit your MMA just do enough to keep up technique. But i still fail to see the usefulness.

----------


## pjpogz

its is possible to bulk while doing mma training - u just need to eat alot! i mean ALOT!

i was weight training plus doing boxing, wrestling, bjj & mma 7 days a week, i've put on about 16 lbs just by eating, eating and eating - i consumed a meal every 2 hours every single day. 

with all the HARD cardio i was doing from the martial arts training, to put on the extra lbs i had to basically eat like a cow and it worked.

----------

